# Talking GSD from the maple bacon dog video creator!



## GSDGunner

Remember the maple bacon dog video? Well the maker of that video did one with a GSD. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HW7NZTvO7bs


----------



## glinny

That is really funny. The guy that does these is so good. Looks just like Effie.


----------



## Gretchen

Great video, at last an image of a GSD that shows its' playful, funny side.


----------



## GSDGunner

That easily could have been Gunner! That's how he acts when we're getting ready to go out. If I don't move fast enough for his liking he starts running around, bowing, jumping etc. 
I love this dog. he reminds me so much of my boy.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

That was so great. Lucky bounces around like that . What a cutie. Linda from everything you've posted about Gunner I can see him in a follow up commercial. He is a great model.


----------



## GSDGunner

Daisy&Lucky's Mom said:


> That was so great. Lucky bounces around like that . What a cutie. Linda from everything you've posted about Gunner I can see him in a follow up commercial. He is a great model.


Haha, thanks! He's such a goof and that's what I love about him.


----------



## Rangers_mom

What I want to know is when did he sneak in my house and steal my dog. That GSD looks just like Ranger.


----------



## Midnight12

Too funny


----------



## Thirsty Dog

Great video, just like 'The Ultimate Dog Tease' clip.

I'd love to see more of them.


----------



## Warren28

The best service I have ever found is Video Making Platform. Here you can grab attention to your masterpieces and create amazing animated videos and presentations. Glad to be in favor!


----------



## Benjaminb

7 year old thread. Video not available.


----------

